# Sad especially at church



## cda (Dec 11, 2016)

Maybe one reason for minimum codes.

I am not an engineer, but just looks wrong

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world...u?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=mailsignout#image=AAlqApo|3


http://www.cnn.com/2016/12/10/africa/nigeria-church-collapse/index.html


----------



## fatboy (Dec 11, 2016)

Heard it on the news this morning........didn't want to think about the details, sad thing.


----------

